# Application and Selection Process



## melange (1 Apr 2013)

Hey guys,

I am new to this forum. I want to become a pilot and I've been trying to figure out what entry plan to choose.
I am a Canadian citizen and I have a university degree from an accredited Canadian University (in Psychology), so perhaps I may try Direct Entry plan? However, my psych degree is by no means related to the career of a pilot. Or should it be ROTP? Will the degree I hold be of any use here?
Thanks in advance


----------



## SeR (1 Apr 2013)

There is no specific degree for pilot, so psychology will do.


----------



## melange (1 Apr 2013)

SeR said:
			
		

> There is no specific degree for pilot, so psychology will do.


That was quick! Thank you
Well, it's said that you do need good knowledge of maths and physics. I took physics at uni, but not maths (took stats, though)...honestly, i haven't taken any maths since high school. I did take AP Calculus then, but it was a while back... So how will this knowledge be evaluated? Should I brush up my maths before I apply?


----------



## mariomike (1 Apr 2013)

melange said:
			
		

> Should I brush up my maths before I apply?



Some discussion of that here.

"Do I have to be good at math to be a pilot?":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/107157.0.html


----------



## melange (2 Apr 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Some discussion of that here.
> 
> "Do I have to be good at math to be a pilot?":
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/107157.0.html



thanks a lot!


----------



## Scoobs (6 Apr 2013)

Pilots can count?  Really?  Just kidding.  Normal AERE vs Pilot fun!!!


----------

